# Top Ten Felons in Pro Sports



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.shortflip.com




Professional athletes are among the most scrutinized people in our society. They are expected to be role models, constantly judged by their actions, and their lives are under the proverbial microscope. Is this fair? Probably not, but that???s the price a professional athlete must pay for being in the spotlight. We all love it when our athletic heroes perform some incredible feat but we seem to be equally pleased when they fall from grace. 

What is frustrating to most is not the fact that athletes get busted all the time for certain crimes, it is the fact that they still continue to receive whopping paychecks after their convictions. Next time you see your boss ask him what measures the company would take if you were found guilty of assaulting a pregnant woman or breaking and entering, probably not a raise 

Here are the Top Ten recent professional athlete/felons ??? at least our book. 



*10. Scottie Pippen, Allen Iverson, Charles Barkley* 










Illegal gun possession. You would think that while making in excess of $10 million per year it wouldn???t be so difficult to get a license for a firearm. Just because you make a lot of money doesn't mean you can ignore common sense and take the 10 minutes to register a firearm. 



*9. Allen Iverson* 




Before this seems like a bash Iverson article I want to point out that the electrifying guard for the 76ers has become one of the better citizens in the NBA over the past year. But, we are talking history here so it???s difficult to leave out the riot Allen Iverson was accused of starting during his senior year in high school. Four months into his jail sentence clemency was granted and Iverson was allowed to go on to college. I was under the impression that most colleges would take a long look at admitting students with a violent past. Guess I had the wrong impression. We also have to include the incident in November of 2005 where AI threw his wife out of the house in her underwear. Two days later he went Grand Theft Auto on her ass by hunting her down, entering the apartment she was hiding while brandishing a gun. 




*8. Pedro Guerrero* 






This may be my favorite one of all time. Guerrero was a quality player for a while in the big leagues. It was difficult to tell that he had a 70 IQ. But that???s the angle his defense attorney came up with when he was charged with trying to purchase a shipment of cocaine for $200,000. His attorney, who should be in the Hall of Fame for this one, made it clear that Pedro had dropped out of school in 6th grade and he couldn???t understand what he was doing. I want Milton Hirsch to defend me any day of the week. 

_(I saw him once in Brooklyn scoring drugs, what a loser ---min0.)_


*7. Eugene Robinson* 






The former All-Pro safety for the Atlanta Falcons was known as one of the higher quality individuals in the NFL. He was a devout Christian and would preach his faith to anyone that would listen. Finally, his Falcons made it to the Super Bowl and the night before the big game he solicits sex from a prostitute on the streets of South Florida. I guess the irony is what makes this one special. Most will argue that it???s a victimless crime ??? but considering the way Denver tore apart the Falcon defense the next day ??? it wasn???t. 




*6. Jeff Reardon* 








Reardon, one of the best relief pitchers in the game suffered a devastating blow to his personal life. His son overdosed on drugs. While it is impossible not to feel for the guy it does not give him the right to rob a jewelry store in Palm Beach Gardens. Reports have surfaced that he was deeply depressed and on medication so the likelihood of a serious conviction is in doubt. Maybe he???ll get the help he needs ??? or we might see Reardon try to knock off a McDonald???s in the future. 





*5. Mike Tyson* 








One of the saddest stories in sports. This once mighty boxer came from an impoverished, violence-laden upbringing and reached the summit of the boxing world. Poised to go down as one of the greats, Mike Tyson suffered perhaps the most traumatic fall from grace. He got knocked out by Robin Givens, James Douglass, and the legal system ??? since then nearly everyone else has sent Iron Mike to the canvas. Tyson was convicted of rape and served his time. Since his release he has become a cannibal, smashed car windows, attacked motorists, and participated in many a strange behavior. There is no doubt that Tyson will thrill us for years to come. 




*4. Riddick Bowe* 








If Hollywood was going to make a third installment of the Pitch Black series starring Vin Diesel, they might want to title it The Chronicles of Riddick Bowe. One day, the boxer???s life story is going to make one heck of a made for television movie. Once at the height of the boxing world, a series of fights with the now babbling Evander Hollyfield seemingly reduced Bowe???s brain to a few cells capable of only bizarre behavior. In 1997, Bowe joined the Marine reserves and quit less than two weeks later. In 1998 he kidnapped his estranged wife and five children. In 2001, Bowe assaulted his new wife. Domestic violence once again reared its unhappy head in 2003, just one week before he was to begin an 18-month prison sentence for the 1998 kidnapping charge. Bowe is talking about making a comeback. I for one, hope for a rubber-room match between Bowe and Tyson. Prozac could sponsor it! 

*3. Jayson Williams* 









Another bizarre case. Williams was one of the most highly respected players in the NBA. But accidents do happen. I mean if pointing a loaded shotgun at a limo driver, pulling the trigger, not calling an ambulance, and trying to get everyone at your party to cover up what really happened can be defined as an accident then the legal system is in bad shape. Jayson smiled a lot and begged for forgiveness. He should be sharing a cell with Carruth. 


*2. Rae Carruth* 





The last time you could have seen a free Rae Carruth you might have found him cowering in the trunk of a car while police were on the hunt. Carruth will probably be in prison for the rest of his life. His crime: Oh, he just hired someone to shoot his pregnant girlfriend. Yes, the baby was his. 






*1. O.J. Simpson* 







I know, everyone has had enough O.J. The Juice was definitely loose back in the mid nineties when he was charged with murdering Ronald Goldman and Nicole Brown ??? his former wife. This was the trial of the century as now-deceased star attorney Johnny Cochrane waved a magic wand in front of the jury who acquitted Simpson. Fortunately, some justice was served as O.J. was found guilty in a civil court. Rumor has it that O.J. is still looking for the killer. Juice, take a look in the mirror.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 12, 2006)

The Iverson incident they describe when he hunted his wife down with a gun definately didn't happen in Nov. 2005. And how is OJ #1 when he wasn't even convicted?

Anyhow, there were some good ones.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2006)

I think you could add Ray Lewis and Ron LeFlore to that list.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 12, 2006)

What about Michael Irvin?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

Good one's. 
Ron Leflore...that's a blast from the past. I believe he did time before becoming a major leaguer


----------



## GFR (Mar 12, 2006)

Only one white guy min0 lee????


*Racist*


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 12, 2006)

Darrel Strawberry anyone???


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Only one white guy min0 lee????
> 
> 
> *Racist*


 
I see a pattern.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Darrel Strawberry anyone???


Another one.....Dwight Gooden.

Damn.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> The Iverson incident they describe when he hunted his wife down with a gun definately didn't happen in Nov. 2005. And how is OJ #1 when he wasn't even convicted?
> 
> Anyhow, there were some good ones.



Because he still did it.


----------



## Flex (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think you could add Ray Lewis to that list.




Ray Lewis murders people and gets away with it 































































He's my hero!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 13, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Ray Lewis murders people and gets away with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, he didn't kill anyone.  He just lied for 2 friends.  Ra Carruth was the murderer.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Let's not forget Denny Mclaine.  Poor old people.


----------

